# Actor David Carradine dies



## suewatters1 (Jun 4, 2009)

Actor David Carradine was found dead of a suicide.
Here is the article from CNN

Actor David Carradine found dead - CNN.com

Sue


----------



## Fiver (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: Actor David Carradine*

From the CNN article:



> "I've always had an especially hard time with everything I've tried to do," Carradine wrote.
> 
> "I've made it pretty big as an actor in spite of being terminally shy. ... Invariably, I had huge obstacles to overcome in anything I tried. Had to work against my genes to achieve my dreams."



I'm sorry for the anguish he suffered and my sympathies to his family and friends. Once again we're shown that those familiar, destructive inner demons are blind to wealth and fame. Depression is an equal opportunity illness.


----------



## Charity (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: Actor David Carradine*

Apparently, he had dealt with suicidal thoughts before, according to The Telegraph and Fox News.


----------



## Andy (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: Actor David Carradine*

I actually read somewhere that it may have been an accident, due to some sex fetish. Can I say that here? That may very well be a rumour though.  It is sad that he passed away regaurdless of how. :sorry:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 5, 2009)

suewatters1 said:


> Actor David Carradine was found dead of a suicide.
> Here is the article from CNN
> 
> Actor David Carradine found dead - CNN.com





STP said:


> I actually read somewhere that it may have been an accident, due to some sex fetish. Can I say that here? That may very well be a rumour though.  It is sad that he passed away regaurdless of how. :sorry:



I think the reality is that there is a rush to speculation as to cause of death. I have also heard suggestions that it was homicide.

The bottom line is all we really know at this point is that he has died.


----------



## NicNak (Jun 5, 2009)

This artical contains details about how David Carradine was found.  Just incase prefer not to read it.
Carradine suicide theory disputed



> David Carradine's manager suspects foul play in actor's death






> Actor Michael Madsen told King that the one thing Carradine's wife, Annie Bierman, wanted everyone to know is, "David was not suicidal."


----------



## Adam777 (Jun 10, 2009)

It's too bad, I enjoyed his acting. RIP.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 11, 2009)

*Carradine death not suicide*

Carradine death not suicide, U.S. expert says 
CBC News 
Thursday, June 11, 2009 

A U.S. forensics expert has examined the remains of David Carradine and believes he didn't commit suicide, according to the late actor's family.

Keith and Robert Carradine revealed the finding by noted forensic pathologist Michael Baden in Los Angeles on Thursday. They also thanked U.S. and Thai officials for continued work in the investigation during the family's "profoundly painful time."

The 72-year-old Carradine, who had travelled to Thailand to film a new movie, was discovered dead in his Bangkok hotel room a week ago.

The family enlisted Baden, former chief medical examiner for New York City, to examine the _Kung Fu_ and _Kill Bill_ star's body upon its return to the U.S.

In a statement, Baden said the actor's death was not a suicide, but added that further information is needed from Thailand for a final determination.


----------



## Fiver (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, if it was, in fact, auto-erotic asphyxiation, I suppose there could be worse ways to go...


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 11, 2009)

That is, as yet, merely a rumor. Don't believe anything you hear about anyone famous until it's confirmed by established evidence.


----------



## Fiver (Jun 11, 2009)

True, but I'm hoping for the best for the poor guy.


----------

